# How to remove the Ducato Steering wheel



## Brucey0705 (Jun 29, 2014)

I'm posting this to help members on a subject I've hunted for to fix the horn on my motorhome, which would only work when the steering pointed in certain direction, not really much good. Anyway procedure for removal is as follows for steering wheels WITHOUT an airbag only.

PROCEDURE
1. Make sure you set the steering wheel direction pointing straight ahead prior to removal.
2. Prise off the horn push from the steering wheel and remove electrical contact wire from the spade connector at rear of horn push.


3. This is the hard part, how to remove the plastic retaining shroud from the steering wheel. The shroud is held in place by 4 off plastic retaining clips. Using a small thin bladed screwdrivers inserted through the holes adjacent to the retaining clip and prise up to release, do this one at a time until all 4 are free, you can then pull the plastic shroud free.

4. Remove electrical wire from spade connector at rear of plastic shroud.
5.Use a 24mm socket and extension bar to remove centre retaining nut. BEWARE make sure steering wheel is in correct position prior to removing.

6. Remove steering wheel.
View attachment 23489
7.If you are needing to fix the horn or the indicator cancelling the following is for you.
8.Clean the brass rotating boss at rear of steering wheel.

9. Clean and reposition the 2 brass contractors in the steering boss.

10. Position indicator cancelling device ring so as the steel pin is at 6 o'clock. On the picture the pin on mine is shown at 1.00 o'clock in the image above. Site has rotated image 90 degree anticlockwise - bummer!
11. Replace wheel and refit parts in reverse order.

Best of luck


----------



## del6600 (Aug 21, 2018)

*Big Thanks*

I realise this thread is old but just in case Brucey0705 is still using this site I would like to say a VERY LARGE THANK YOU

The horn on my Peugeot Boxer had stopped working (same as Ducato), checked everything, only possible place the problem could be was in the steering wheel.

I decided this was going to be to big a job for me even though I am competent with most things on cars. 

I contacted an "Auto Electrician" to ask if he had any ideas. The answer was as I expected "haven't a clue" (ya). He advised taking it to his 
garage where he would check it out. Having been caught out before with garages (expecting £200 got charged £1200!!) I asked for an approximate
cost. He said it would be difficult to be certain but "not that much", I asked again this time he replied probably around the £500 mark!!!!.
Needless to say I fell off my stool and put the phone down.

I started to look on the internet about removing the steering wheel (without airbag) then found this post. 

I really do not no what I was so worried about (the unknown). I disconnected the battery and within 5 minutes I had the wheel off. no bits or springs fell out just the wheel came off
no tugging or pulling it just lifted off its spline, easy.

It was covered in grease.  I cleaned it off reconnected the battery and tested using a short piece of wire and surprise surprise it worked. I reassembled the wheel, tightened up, 
re connected the battery, tested nothing!! 

Started over again, This time I carefully bent the two brass contacts up a little, tested, ok. Put the wheel back on, tightened up and took a deep breath, pressed the horn IT WORKED!!

So although I spent well over an hour getting nowhere a little research and within 15 minutes job done. I am going to lean how to be a "Auto Electrician" £500!!

Once again Thank You.     




Brucey0705 said:


> I'm posting this to help members on a subject I've hunted for to fix the horn on my motorhome, which would only work when the steering pointed in certain direction, not really much good. Anyway procedure for removal is as follows for steering wheels WITHOUT an airbag only.
> 
> PROCEDURE
> 1. Make sure you set the steering wheel direction pointing straight ahead prior to removal.
> ...


----------

